# Buying a car in Abu Dhabi



## Amirtx

Hey everyone,
Do you know the best place to buy a car in AD? I see a lot of smaller dealers on Airport rd, but not sure if they are trustworthy. Any help is appreciated. Thanks. 

Amir


----------



## amaksoud

You can check the car on Shamel service stations, a full check up will tell you everything wrong with the car even the paint condition.

It will cost you 250AED, if you can agree with the dealer that if the car has a problem, he will pay the fees or even part of it, it will be fine.

If a dealer knows that the car is a lemon, he will refuse.

If you can afford the diff between the car's market price and the higher price offered by diff car dealerships, go for it.

For example, 2009 accord, basic options with around 50 to 60K Km is ranging between 50 to 58K, while in Al-Futaim Automall, it's offered for around 65K to 70K depending on the condition of the car.
But from them, you get the car with 1year/20K KM warranty, with new tires & service done.


----------



## Amirtx

Thank you for your help!! Yea I'll try the Automall and see what all is out there.


----------

